# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Blagues de langages de programmation

## sosolal

Et si on faisait des blagues o les personnages sont des langages de programmations ::D: ?

Quelqu'un voit bb Binaire  ::calim2::  :
-Mais t'es mignon, toi, comment tu t'appelles?
-01000010011010010110111001100001011010010111001001100101

 vous  ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

Ouvrez excel est faite les oprations suivantes :

-2q+2n 

2k[pi] , remplacez 2 par [cho]

 ::aie::

----------


## plegat

> Et si on faisait des blagues o les personnages sont des langages de programmations?
> 
> Quelqu'un voit bb Binaire  :
> -Mais t'es mignon, toi, comment tu t'appelles?
> -01000010011010010110111001100001011010010111001001100101
> 
>  vous


Pas compris...  ::mrgreen:: 





> Ouvrez excel est faite les oprations suivantes :
> 
> -2q+2n 
> 
> 2k[pi] , remplacez 2 par [cho]


Pas compris non plus ( part un jeu de mot bancal).... et excel non plus (dailleurs a doit aussi mal marcher sur OOo!)  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jiheme44

> Pas compris...


Tu ne comprends pas Binaire ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Barsy

c'est parce que 01000010011010010110111001100001011010010111001001100101 a fait Binaire en ASCII.

voir ici pour traduire : 
http://www.supportduweb.com/converti...-chiffrer.html

0100001101100101011011000110000100100000011001000110100101110100001011000010000011000011101001110110000100100000011100100110010101110011011101000110010100100000011100010111010101100001011011100110010000100000011011011100001110101010011011010110010100100000011101010110111001100101001000000110001001101100011000010110011101110101011001010010000001110000011000010111001100100000011001000111001011000011101101000110110001100101001011100010111000101110

----------


## fozzeuh

> c'est parce que 01000010011010010110111001100001011010010111001001100101 a fait Binaire en ASCII.
> 
> voir ici pour traduire : 
> http://www.supportduweb.com/converti...-chiffrer.html
> 
> 01000......1000101110



Tu as russi  agrandir le site dvp de 2 fois sur le cot  ::?:

----------


## Barsy

Comme a a oblige les gens  faire un effort pour mettre +1  mon message.  ::D:

----------


## DonkeyPuncher

_"Le monde se divise en 10 catgories, ceux qui comprennent le binaire, et les autres !"_

----------


## plegat

> _"Le monde se divise en 10 catgories, ceux qui comprennent le binaire, et les autres !"_


Je prfre celle-l!  ::mouarf:: 

Non mais mme, bb Binaire qui nous fait une conversion binaire>ASCII>Franais, c'est nul comme blague...

En plus a marche mme pas en thiopien...

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

voii une sacre blague  faire si vous tes responsable en dveloppement de l'outil ERP de votre boite ou d'un projet commun  la fac/IUT.

un soir, vous modifier l'cran le plus vu par vos collgues (ou un menu, ou un logon..Etc) et ajoutez-y un bouton qui se nommera "surtout ne pas m'appuyer". quand on appuyera dessus, envoyez-vous un mail avec le nom de celui qui l'aura appuyer (biensur il yaura toujours qqun pour faire ce qu'il ne faut pas faire), et afficher lui  l'cran "vous venez d'effacer toutes les donnes de l'entreprise et les sauvegardes".

Le lendemain, attendez, observez et savourez !

:-)

----------


## sosolal

Non mais vous avez pas compris le topic l, c'est des blagues o les personnages sont des langages de programmation, allez encore une autre :

L'autre jour, Assembleur et Fortran se sont disputs, l'autre dit qu'on disait : ADD 1
LOAD 2
STORE 3

Alors que Fortran dit qu'on disait :
a+b=c

----------


## plegat

> Non mais vous avez pas compris le topic l, c'est des blagues o les personnages sont des langages de programmation


Le rel soucis, c'est qu'une blague, normalement on rigole  la fin... l, faut chercher o on doit rigoler (oui, je suis blond, et je l'assume!)

----------


## Momoth

Tu as fait une ACL mais pas de DENY, non mais ALLOW quoi !

----------

